# Stormy has a small white feather stuck in her nose



## Jerseygirl989 (Jun 27, 2011)

And it doesnt seem to be bothering her. She's not sneezing, she is letting me attempt to get it, but it usually results in her getting pet by me. 

Should I let nature take its course and she'll get it out herself or should I continue to try to get it out?

Forgot to mention that its pretty far jammed in there.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I would just leave it as it would come out itself when she sneezes


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Luna will let me touch all over his face...but i think this is because i had to handfeed a bit and he got used to me massaging the formula out of his feathers (messy eater). If she's okay with you grabbing it then you can go ahead but she should be able to get it out herself.


----------



## Jerseygirl989 (Jun 27, 2011)

Good news, I came back and the feather was out of her nose. I had never seen that before happen. Is that something that happens often?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Usually after mine finish preening, they'll have their down feathers all over their faces but not usually _in_ their noses.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

My parakeet Blanc had a little piece of carrot in his nostril the other night. I had to hold him down to get it out. Grey gets feathers stuck in his mouth. I don't really know why he doesn't try to get it out but I always have to do it for him.


----------



## Kenziekenz (Dec 5, 2011)

Mine get feathers in their noses after preening. Sampson wont let me anywhere near his face so I usually blow on him and they come free  When it happens to puppy she scratches her face and sneezes and them come out.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Poor Stormy! 

I hope she sneezes it out!


----------



## DesertDweller (Oct 8, 2011)

Awww, poor little baby! Glad it came out. I play with my birds with a kleenex. I hold it to my face and make a noise pretending to blow my nose, then laugh. I do that a couple times then I hold another kleenex to their noses and make the same noise and laugh. They love that game and it teaches them that it's alright to touch their noses. Some birds will actually learn to pretend blow their noses if you hold a cloth or kleenex up to their noses - they imitate that noise.


----------



## Jerseygirl989 (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm not even sure how she got it out. But she had one on her eye before. At least I could blow that one off.


----------



## lordsnipe (Nov 11, 2010)

Nibbler is prone to get dust or something small in his nostrils .. it doesn't seem to bother him too much. He gets a weekly shower though and thats when the water tickles him enough to sneeze it out.


----------

